# Face recognition login with BananaScreen!



## koolbluez (Jul 18, 2007)

Your face is ur password!

Heard this b4.. right... the Lenovo ads...

Now, it's not xclusive... and it's not paidware!

BananaSecurity has launched a freeware application BananaScreen which adds face recognition login to your webcam-enabled Windows computer.

*Just your smile, all you need to login...* that's what they say!

To use, just install BananaScreen and create a face model. Then set up BananaScreen to lock after a predefined amount of inactivity (or hit Alt-L to lock at any time). Once locked, BananaScreen will keep an eye on faces coming and going in front of the camera. When it matches yours, it immediately unlocks your computer. Kool, right?

            Well... yes, to an xtent... not entirely foolproof. It's still a beta app, so no guarantees on safety.

If you're not really worried about the fact that it could recognise a pic of u as urselves and login, like the fool it is, this is a very fun login tool. An advantage though...  if your facial login doesn't work for some reason, you can still use your regular password.

One point.... BananaScreen is free WindowsXP download. So MacBoyz & Nixies... sorry 4 now


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 18, 2007)

cool one reason for a webcam


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 18, 2007)

Thnx KoolBluez....will try for sure !


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanx .. will try this.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks yaar... got 2 try it out once im back home...  ..


----------



## krates (Jul 18, 2007)

software = tested
rating 9/10

cool software man thanks
but i found that if someone other was sitting it still matches somethings ??


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2007)

will it work if i show the other guy's High res photo?hehe!   brains baby!


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice news. Another reason to but a webcam.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmm ... been a long time since some1 came up with a nice freeware ... thanx koolbluez for sharing ...


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

poor me dont have web cam


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2007)

^^same here..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 19, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> thanks bro


oye tu apna avatar mat dikha diyo.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2007)

^^just block its image in Firefox or opera and  I am sorry if u use IE..


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 19, 2007)

thats pretty cool...gotta try that out


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2007)

Shud be included in Digit disc.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 19, 2007)

nice soft, too bad dont have a webcam, but will pass on the link, thanks


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

need to get cam, need to get a cam, need to get a cam.........


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 19, 2007)

Fresh relief to me to get +ve replies... & guyz, i got my internet back. So.. back to _digit_tin 
Reliance NetConnect... but I'ld advice u not to go the Reliance way... Their customer service(any place,any way) sucks more than a _black hole_. And some hardware(like the DataCard they gave me) is malfunctional. Tata is better, to say.
If u ask me y I took it.. I got the DCard free with my HPPavli...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Cool Soft , Man Btw Good Use Of Webcam


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jul 19, 2007)

Price of Web cam? i need one......


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 20, 2007)

nyone tried it yet?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2007)

Just visited. Mac OS X version coming soon! Yippee!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2007)

hey kooly good to see u back... nice app... btw i forgot wher i kept the damn kryptonite...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 20, 2007)

can i add two faces?


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool. Will try it out soon.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 20, 2007)

nice job!!

yeah.^+1


----------



## max_demon (Jul 20, 2007)

Help , everytime i run this software with webcam connected , the System Shows BSOD 0x00007E i think . please , Can i ru the software?


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 21, 2007)

^^Exactly the same problem iam getting.BTW iam running vista


----------



## max_demon (Jul 21, 2007)

i m running XP


----------



## yashved (Jul 21, 2007)

Is the quality of webcam good? Which is the best quality webcam and what would be its price?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 21, 2007)

mine works... on the problematic vista ultimate 64bit... has to work on the others 

btw... i'm only able to _lock & enter_ the damn thing.. what about boot screening it? Any1 tried?

Also.. not that good... very bad learner... it allowed my completely different faced friend inside!!!! & didn't recognise me with spects!!!

Still betaware... but a good _show_ware for a freeware.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried for boot screen but doesn't work for booting only for locking purpose


----------



## Ambar (Jul 22, 2007)

tried it out...itz cool re.....


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2007)

Very good s/w.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2007)

nice one 
thanks


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Jul 26, 2007)

You can read a review about it here:

*blog.techiezone.in/2007/07/25/face-recognition-log-in-with-bananascreen/


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 26, 2007)

fandu yaar ..............


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Jul 27, 2007)

I finally have a HP Pavillion notebook with a webcam!!!

So, ud have to make some good use of it.

Thanks.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 19, 2007)

*FaceCode™ Face Recognition PC Access Control Software*



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> I tried for boot screen but doesn't work for booting only for locking purpose



*FaceCode™ Face Recognition PC Access Control Software*
FaceCode™ is the first and only family of products bringing you the benefits of advanced face recognition technology to your home and office PC.
FaceCode™s innovative face recognition software, using regular web camera, improve security and data protection on your PC and simplifying working process in a user friendly application.

The trial version will give you full use of the product features and a taste of face recognition advantages.
*FaceCode™ system requirements:*

WINDOWS 2000/XP/2003 
Pentium III 800MHz or higher. 
Web-cam


----------



## daliver (Sep 2, 2009)

Bananscreen is a good program, but exist others perfect solutions
for example Veriface
I use Rohos Face Logon

it compatible with Vista and XP, I like next features

1) last successful attempts to access the system by face  are saved and stored,
2) it is possible hide video capture window during login by face,
3) Self-training feature 
4) you may register faces of several people for one user account!


----------



## azzu (Sep 2, 2009)

^ wow nice xcellent 
hope u had created new thread for that rather than digging two year old thread


----------



## dreams (Sep 3, 2009)

Will try Banana..but prev using Veriface, a face recog software shipped wit lenovo machines..It works gr8 in my Win7 bu only disadv is, it doesnt accept the pwd if the machine is under domain.

Anybody usin banana in a domain env?


----------

